# 17x9 on a MK3 Golf. What offset?



## onewerded (May 5, 2006)

Planning on picking up a set of 17x9 wheels but what offset for the front and rear? Will they even fit?
i searched but didnt come up with much.

Mk3 Golf 2.0. Lowered.

Which if any....
17×9.0 +12 | 17×9.0 +22 | 17×9.0 +30

And tire sizes?

Thanks!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That is going to be rough.

Not super familiar with MKIII fitment, but going that wide you will want the +30.


----------

